# wireless-tools, wpa_supplicant, per ssid conf [WORKAROUND]

## r_pns

Hi,

After the upgrade to OpenRC, on one of my machines I have quite a weird issue.

While configuring wireless iface wlan0, wpa_supplicant establishes a connection to the AP successfully. But then the system fails to assign the IP specified for the respective SSID and runs dhcpcd.

Thus my per SSID configuration in /etc/conf.d/net seems to be ignored.

```

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_SSID="192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0"                                                                                                        

routes_SSID="default gw 192.168.1.1"                                                                                                                   

dns_servers_SSID="192.168.1.1"                                                                                                                                                                                 

```

SSID is a long alphanumerical string. The things are how they should be if I replace SSID by wlan0.

I use openrc-0.8.3-r1 and wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r2. On another machine, a very similar configuration works fine. 

Thanks.Last edited by r_pns on Sun Apr 29, 2012 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Quincy

I'm using something like this for per SSID IP adresses and it works well (same versions like your config, sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.35-r2):

```
config_SSID="1xx.2xx.1xx.2xx netmask 255.255.255.xxx brd 1xx.2xxx.1xx.2xx"
```

Are there any "special" characters in the SSID or is it just [A-Za-z0-9]+?

----------

## r_pns

I have found a workaround.

Apparently, the issue was caused by net-wireless/wireless-tools.

That is, for a recent openrc, if one has wireless-tools-29 installed and uses wpa_supplicant, then the network initialization scripts ignore per ssid wireless configuration.

A few tools depend on wireless-tools, so this package is not redundant when using wpa_supplicant.

Some compatibility problems for those packages were reported earlier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6536270.html

----------

## Watcom

Thanks for the info, one year later. Apparently this is still an issue.

I was having the same problem. Not only config by SSID was being ignored, but also by AP mac address. My config specifies wpa_supplicant and it connects fine to the AP, but it ignores the static ip configuration and keeps trying to use dhcp.

Then I unmerged net-wireless/wireless-tools and it suddenly works. The problem in my case is i3status depends on wireless-tools. I guess I can't have both.

Cheers!

----------

